# Birthday Cake recipes for Milo's bday?



## Orla

Milo is turning 2 on May 4 and I would like to bake a cake for him and the girls to celebrate. 

Does anyone have any recipes that aren't difficult to make.


----------



## jpupart

I used the coconut therapy recipe and it was easy and my dogs LOVED it!! I think it's on their website, but if it's not and you're interested let me know and I'll dig up the recipe. I didn't use their product either- I went to my local whole foods and bought some other coconut oil to use. I made my cake quite elaborate- but it can be very simple,too. I used Pupperonis for the "candles" and I dipped tiny little dog biscuits in carob to decorate it and double layered the cake, but that was all just extra- the cake is really good by itself!!
Here's a picture of Cocotini's birthday cake.


----------



## Sylie

Wow that coconut cake is fabulous!

Do you want to make a cake for the dogs to eat or for human guests?

I don't know any easy recipes. It takes me 8 hours to make a cake...but here is a decorating idea. The eyes and nose are licorice drops. The bow and tongue are colored, molded marzipan.


----------



## missiek

I just googled "Dog cakes" and found a recipe. 

I just have to say, I LOVE those cakes! Sylie, that cake is amazing and so cute!


----------



## SugarBob62

Dog Birthday Cake Recipes


I made that peanut butter delight cake for Nelson's 1st birthday. Kat shared the link. I tasted it, it was just kind of bland hahah. But he really loved it!


----------



## jodublin

Great looking cakes.


----------



## Orla

jpupart said:


> I used the coconut therapy recipe and it was easy and my dogs LOVED it!! I think it's on their website, but if it's not and you're interested let me know and I'll dig up the recipe. I didn't use their product either- I went to my local whole foods and bought some other coconut oil to use. I made my cake quite elaborate- but it can be very simple,too. I used Pupperonis for the "candles" and I dipped tiny little dog biscuits in carob to decorate it and double layered the cake, but that was all just extra- the cake is really good by itself!!
> Here's a picture of Cocotini's birthday cake.


That looks great!!! wow! Milo loves coconut therapy oil and chips so I think he'd like something like that!



Sylie said:


> Wow that coconut cake is fabulous!
> 
> Do you want to make a cake for the dogs to eat or for human guests?
> 
> I don't know any easy recipes. It takes me 8 hours to make a cake...but here is a decorating idea. The eyes and nose are licorice drops. The bow and tongue are colored, molded marzipan.
> View attachment 94754


For the dogs, but that cake is so wonderful - I wouldn't want to eat it!!





SugarBob62 said:


> Dog Birthday Cake Recipes
> 
> 
> I made that peanut butter delight cake for Nelson's 1st birthday. Kat shared the link. I tasted it, it was just kind of bland hahah. But he really loved it!


Thanks for the link!!


----------



## angelaplynn

Really nice! love it! Well, I'm planning to create one as well for my dog's birthday next month but would like get more ideas here. Can someone pm me the recipe? They are so lovely cakes.


----------

